# Multi-bit screwdriver Vs. Multiple screwdrivers.



## Dextrine (Mar 11, 2012)

What do you prefer and why? Recently my klein screwdriver (10 in 1) decided to become looser than a clowns pocket so i'm in the market for a new one. Any recommendations for another multi bit? I've also heard that some people just carry whichever screwdriver they'll need since, admittedly, you'll rarely have to use all the functions in quick succession.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I like picquick screwdrivers, bits are easily replaced when lost and made in Canada.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I carry both a multi and the corresponding screwdrivers. 

My multi is on the outside flap, next to my mag light and the drivers are on the back flap.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I like picquick screwdrivers, bits are easily replaced when lost and made in Canada.


I don't carry a multi anymore but if I did I'd never consider anything other than a Picquic. Everyone I've worked with seems to carry a Klein 11 in 1, but I don't understand why. They're terrible.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I probably have four or five 11 in one handles laying around because the bits seem to disappear :jester:

I have the ratchet Klein style now. It's a PITA to keep control of the tips. 

Sometimes it's because they seem too loose, other times you need to put them somewhere when you use it as a nut driver and, you know what happen when you put something somewhere.

Also, they changed the configuration of the tips and the ratchet adjusting thing seems backwards to me.  I'l probably go back to the straight 11 in 1.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Individual screwdrivers in my tool belt and a 1/4 hex ratcheting driver for security bits.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> I carry both a multi and the corresponding screwdrivers.
> 
> My multi is on the outside flap, next to my mag light and the drivers are on the back flap.


How is that Klein backpack?i was thinking about getting one.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Surge03 said:


> How is that Klein backpack?i was thinking about getting one.


Quite nerdy.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Quite nerdy.


Comes in handy while climbing roller coasters to change a proximity sensor.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the 10 in 1's, something about a non insulated driver with detachable bits inside a live panel doesn't sit right with me.
Wiha screwdrivers, their fantastic, great grip and strong, sharp tips.....something about the Germans, they make phenomenal equipment.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Usually carry a 11 in 1 on me, but if I'm doing any more than a quick peek at something out come the proper drivers.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Has any one tried this set?

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Insulate...?ie=UTF8&qid=1362886742&sr=8-50&keywords=wera

I've had my eye on it for a while, but i haven't seen a set in person yet.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I feel that individual drivers are great when you don't want a multibit driver. And multibit drivers are great when you don't want individual drivers.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

A guy gave me a kobalt rachet driver all in one 1 set. Nice... Nice on your workbench at home,not on a job.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I use the Lenox 9 in 1.

Linesman's pliers, 9 in 1, and t+pro tester get me through probably 80% of my week.

Why carry 9 different screw drivers when I can carry 1? Of course I have all the individual drivers also, but they stay in the truck most of the time. It's pretty rare that I would need to do something that the multi driver can't take care of.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I carry a cheap Stanley 6/1 for my walk around building checks and the quick response calls. 
For service calls I carry the Klein 11/1 in the tool pouch along with normal screwdrivers. 
It's a matter of having enough tools to do the job quickly an yet properly. 

Since your still new keep in mind the if you use the multi-bit screwdrivers all the time they will wear out sooner.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Lennox 9 in 1 is the best I have found. Behind a decent knife it is my most used tool. I recently lost mine and had to buy a klein 9 in 1 and it doesn't compare. The Lennox doesn't seem to fall apart, handles use as a light duty beater pretty well, and can put up with some serious torques. I still carry a serious beater, speedy/wobbly, and a few others in my bag. Plus it is cheap.
To the quick succession thing... How come nobody can make a panel that uses all the same kind of drive for the screws? Seems like it would be easy to make everything a #2 square drive. That is usually why my lennox is always in my pocket.


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

i carry the klein 11 in 1(i believe) 90% of my workweek. 

I keep the proper drivers in my toolbox and still use 2 standard straight screwdrivers.

The 11 in 1 is primarily used as a phillips and for the 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8 drivers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> I like picquick screwdrivers, bits are easily replaced when lost and made in Canada.


I didn't know these were made in Canada  . They are a great product and the bits fit in an impact. Good place to store bits.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/sixpac-plus/944021


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think I'm gonna order the Picquic, I've been eye-balling one of those for quite a while. I like the easily replaceable bits, and the fact that they're long to fit in tight spaces like terminal blocks, where some of the small bits on a Klein won't go.

It would be nice to play with one before I bought it, but I've never seen any stores that carry it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Big John said:


> I think I'm gonna order the Picquic, I've been eye-balling one of those for quite a while. I like the easily replaceable bits, and the fact that they're long to fit in tight spaces like terminal blocks, where some of the small bits on a Klein won't go.
> 
> It would be nice to play with one before I bought it, but I've never seen any stores that carry it.


This might help:

http://www.picquic.com/whereto.htm


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Big John said:


> I think I'm gonna order the Picquic, I've been eye-balling one of those for quite a while. I like the easily replaceable bits, and the fact that they're long to fit in tight spaces like terminal blocks, where some of the small bits on a Klein won't go.
> 
> It would be nice to play with one before I bought it, but I've never seen any stores that carry it.


The Sears in South Portland carries a couple of models.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

chewy said:


> Individual screwdrivers in my tool belt and a 1/4 hex ratcheting driver for security bits.


 I vote for you over 4.80 for mod.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The Motts said:


> The Sears in South Portland carries a couple of models.


 No kidding I was just down there looking in the screwdriver section and didn't see it. 

I'll swing back by, it's not like I need an excuse to wander around a tool department.


chewy said:


> Individual screwdrivers in my tool belt...


 That's how I did it for years. A flat and Philips got me through 99.97% of everything I did, so I never saw the reason to get a multi-bit. But now I don't wear a belt anymore.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Big John said:


> No kidding I was just down there looking in the screwdriver section and didn't see it.
> 
> I'll swing back by, it's not like I need an excuse to wander around a tool department.


They're usually in a display box on the bottom shelf of the screwdriver section. Maybe they're out or don't carry them anymore. I haven't looked in a while.


----------



## Fishingeveryday (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone use the Dewalt 11 n 1 for screw guns?

I use it everyday, all day. It is awesome!

You get 3-4 months life before the bits start to loosen but at 10 bucks a piece you can't go wrong. 

Add that to a pair of Kleins and strippers that cut off the jacket of 14 and 12-2 and its go time for resi work.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I find that the picquic is uncomfortable in my hand. The grooves drive me nuts. However, I keep them around because those bits work great for installing switches and receptacles. I like my Klein Extended-Reach driver.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

In my toolbag for new construction / renovation projects I have individual screwdrivers

My service kit consists entirely of a klein 11 in 1, t5, flashlight, punch tool, scissors, strippers, and kleins


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have all the above, and my favorite is the heavy duty klein 10-1. 

the bits dont fall out, the handle is a lot stronger, and it works a **** load better. 


the piquic is nice because the bits are better, and they fit in to my m12 screwdriver and impact.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Big John said:


> I think I'm gonna order the Picquic, I've been eye-balling one of those for quite a while. I like the easily replaceable bits, and the fact that they're long to fit in tight spaces like terminal blocks, where some of the small bits on a Klein won't go.
> 
> It would be nice to play with one before I bought it, but I've never seen any stores that carry it.


They are about 20 bucks, it's worth it they are well made tools. Even if you don't like it keep it in the car or around the house it's only 20 bucks


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

I use harbor freight screw drivers. The orange for straight and the green for Phillips. By Pittsburg. I will never buy another Klein all in one ever again.

To be fair I run a lot of pipe so no matter what I buy it is destroyed. Bangin on locknuts. The drivers I buy are 1.99 ea. I figure I buy new ones 3 times per year. I do use my small craftsman for trim plate screws. For all light duty I use this craftsman battery operated 2 speed. I think it is 6 volts. Like a lil pistol.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I used to, for some reason, despise multibit drivers. 

11 in 1 and kleins 90% of the time. 
9" flat head and kleins 5% of the time. 
Real tools the rest of the time. 

I will bust out the correct drivers for working on gear, repetitive work, or something special in a tight place.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.megapro.net/


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the Klein Heavy-Duty 9-in-1. The handle is bigger than the standard 11-in-1, so you get a much better grip. Any time I go in a panel, I definitely grab the Klein #2 square drive.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> Has any one tried this set?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Insulated-Interchangeable-BladePouch-Piece/dp/B00155376I/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&qid=1362886742&sr=8-50&keywords=wera
> 
> I've had my eye on it for a while, but i haven't seen a set in person yet.


I have it, not bad at all. I only use them on live equipment.


----------

